# Lincoln Cty. Anim. shelter-near charlotte NC Urgent



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln County is over crowded with many very adoptable dogs. Pure breeds include Beagles, Boxers, Golden Retriever, Labs (choc, yellow and black), Pointer and Rottie (with pups). I spent time with all and they are all very sweet dogs. There are many mixes including a beautiful Black Shepherd and many pups of different sizes and breeds and a senior Golden that is VERY URGENT. Actually all of these are Highly Urgent as the shelter is running over capacity I am not the contact, I only took the pictures, Please contact Jack Karley at Lincoln County Animal Control at 704-736-8676 or email [email protected] He is doing a great job trying to find these guys a home but cannot keep up with the number that continue to come in. While i was there someone brought in a litter of 9 Shep mix pups..... So sad. Please try to save some of these beautiful and sweet dogs. 

I see a Senior Gold. Ret. and also a Great Pyr Pup.
I might have put the wrong shelter link-they didn't send me one!!

Off to work so haven't emld. any rescues!!


You might try this:
http://www.wholelongevity.com/mind_body/critters/crittr_shelters3.html#carolina

Here's the Golden REt.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I see a young shephard mix and a black kitty, but no other animals listed. 

Right now I am waiting for a black lab and a golden mix to come available at the Charlotte shelter. They are listed as strays and won't be up for adoption until the 18th.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I couldnt find the dogs either. It did say they work with some of the rescues so maybe they got them adopted to the rescues. I would hate for the dogs to be put down because they didnt update their site. I sent a email to the golden retriever rescue of Charlotte.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I couldnt find the dogs either. It did say they work with some of the rescues so maybe they got them adopted to the rescues. I would hate for the dogs to be put down because they didnt update their site. I sent a email to the golden retriever rescue of Charlotte.


Thanks Carol. I have emailed them before with Goldens needing rescue but haven't ever received a reply. probably because they are so busy. Please let me know if they respond back. Lincolnton is about an hour from me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw some articles on line that didnt sound to good for that shelter. Last year they were given citations from the state to clean up or be shut down. It sounded like they did but again this March they ran into problems again and now are getting funding for them to get a new shelter. I pray that they were rescued or adopted and not for any other reason. If I hear anything I will post it.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I feel so bad for that poor old Golden Retriever. Hopefully someone's already contacted a rescue about that old man!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescue near Charlotte and Cape Fear Golden REt. Rescue.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

he looks soo incredibly sweet too!! Who could abandon him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln COunty Animal Shelter*

The girl who sent this to me said the shelter doesn't have a website and Jack is the person to contact.

Someone else said the Senior Golden was rescue, and she hopes her friend is taking the two boxers.

I've been emlg. Gold. Ret. Rescues, Lab Rescues, Rottie Rescues and Mixed breed Rescues.

A few of the pups look like they could be Golden Ret. X, the off white dog with the black dog and the pup I pictured that was marked as a GreatPyrPUp.


There is no Website.

*Here is the man to contact:
Actually all of these are Highly Urgent as the shelter is running over capacity I am not the contact, I only took the pictures, Please contact Jack Karley at Lincoln County Animal Control at 704-736-8676 or email [email protected] He is doing a great job trying to find these guys a home but cannot keep up with the number that continue to come in. While i was there someone brought in a litter of 9 Shep mix pups..... So sad. Please try to save some of these beautiful and sweet dogs. *


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a berautiful old man tht golden is. And that pup is so cute.

There was just front page story in our paper yesterday, Corpus Christi Caller Times. talking about the difficulty of adopting out black dogs... They named some movies like The Omen, Hound of the Baskerbvilles, Harry Potter as being partly responsible. Said large black dogs were "bad" in those movies and people relate to a black dog as bad--tho it wa a rottie in The Omen, and I haven't seen the other movies and don't know what kind of dogs were in them.

Said it didn't matter if the black dog was a rottie, a black lab or a black poodle--and even size didn't matter--people over look black dogs., I mentioned on place that had put down 14 dogs last year and 13 of the 14 were black dogs. This is really sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Black Dpgs*

Yes, I've read that too about black dogs. The statistics show that when people go to a shelter they almost always pick a light colored dog.
It is so UNFAIR TO THE Black Dogs.

I believe there is a website: Black Dog Syndrome
http://www.blackpearldogs.com/
and there is a rescue for Black Dogs!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY752.html

I heard the Senior Golden Ret. got saved, but one of the GR Rescues-I emld. all four answered and said I should email the closer one.
I think the dog they have marked as Great Pyr Pup and the two dogs together, the light beige dog and the Black dog (they are wet) they could be Golden ret. mixes. That Black Dog w/ white on his chest is ADORABLE TOO!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

>>I heard the Senior Golden Ret. got saved, but one of the GR Rescues-I emld. all four answered and said I should email the closer one.
I think the dog they have marked as Great Pyr Pup and the two dogs together, the light beige dog and the Black dog (they are wet) they could be Golden ret. mixes. That Black Dog w/ white on his chest is ADORABLE TOO!!<<

So the black dog, the white pyr mix and the light colored gold mix are all still there? I will call the number you gave tomw.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

*Yes as far as I know they are still there.

Please Call Jack at that number and e-mail him to.
Please contact Jack Karley at Lincoln County Animal Control at 704-736-8676 or email [email protected] He is doing a great job trying to find these guys a home but cannot keep up with the number that continue to come in. While i was there someone brought in a litter of 9 Shep mix pups..... So sad. Please try to save some of these beautiful and sweet dogs. 

I know he is desperate to save these poor dogs!
tHERE ARE SO MANY CUTE ONES.
If you want to send me your email I will email all of them to you!
Thanks!

[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom:

Did you call about the GreatPyrPUp and the Light Beige Golden that is pictured w/ the Black dg w/white on his chest?


----------

